# Opening ports on Westell Versalink 327W modem



## mptmd (Jan 12, 2008)

How do I open a particular port on the Westell Versalink 327W modem?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Pick the exact model from this list and follow the tutorial: http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm


----------

